# Fedor Emelianenko, UFC finalizing deal



## Andrew Green (Jul 28, 2009)

> A long-awaited agreement between the Ultimate Fighting Championship and the man considered the world's best mixed martial arts fighter, Fedor Emelianenko, is expected to be announced by UFC President Dana White on Friday, a source with information about the negotiations told The Times today.
> The source, who asked not to be identified because he's not authorized to speak publicly about the dealings, called negotiations between the UFC and Fedor "very civil" just days after Fedor's scheduled Affliction Trilogy fight Saturday against Josh Barnett was canceled.



http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/sports_blog/2009/07/fedor-emelianenko-ufc-finalizing-deal.html


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 28, 2009)

Andrew Green said:


> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/sports_blog/2009/07/fedor-emelianenko-ufc-finalizing-deal.html



I'm glad we're going to get to see Fedor in the Octagon......at the same time I hope he hammered Dan White on the details of a contract.......meaning I hope they managed to get it as a joint UFC/M-1 Global promotion.


Sounds like the big super-fight is going to be Fedor versus Lesnar.........which, amusingly enough, is going to be like a bizarre Rocky IV in reverse, with Brock cast in the Ivan Drago role.......but for GODSAKE if Fedor wins.......tell him not to give a lame goofy speech on international relations!


----------



## Steve (Jul 29, 2009)

sgtmac_46 said:


> I'm glad we're going to get to see Fedor in the Octagon......at the same time I hope he hammered Dan White on the details of a contract.......meaning I hope they managed to get it as a joint UFC/M-1 Global promotion.
> 
> 
> Sounds like the big super-fight is going to be Fedor versus Lesnar.........which, amusingly enough, is going to be like a bizarre Rocky IV in reverse, with Brock cast in the Ivan Drago role.......but for GODSAKE if Fedor wins.......tell him not to give a lame goofy speech on international relations!


I must break you.

I... can't... tell you how much I'd love to see someone defeat Lesnar with technique.


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 29, 2009)

> I... can't... tell you how much I'd love to see someone defeat Lesnar with technique.


 
I couldn't agree more. I'd love to see someone defeat Lesnar. Something tells me it's gonna be a close fight, though in terms of who wins. Lesnar's got the brute force on his side (Fedor's no slouch either, granted) where Fedor's got experience and technique on his side.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 29, 2009)

It will be interesting that is for sure.

Personally I think Brock is a bad match up for Fedor.  However,
Fedor has lot's of tricks in his bag and may be able to utilize
leg locks, etc. to his advantage.


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 29, 2009)

I look fwd to this but I won't hold my breathe. Something could come up and screw up the deal.  I won't believe till I see wet ink on the contract in the form of Fedor's signature.

As much as I dislike Brock it would be an interesting match up. As in any fight, anything can happen and the unthinkable happens and he beats Fedor, I wouldn't be surprised.

Let's not forget Mir has technique but no asnwer for pure brute strength. Broke my lil heart to see him lose.


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 29, 2009)

Well looks like Fedor to UFC could be a little premature.

http://mmajunkie.com/news/15663/rep...-a-deal-with-the-ufc-not-true-says-source.mma


----------



## Steve (Jul 30, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Well looks like Fedor to UFC could be a little premature.
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/news/15663/rep...-a-deal-with-the-ufc-not-true-says-source.mma


Reading more about it over the last few days, it looks like Fedor's punking out.  $30 million over 6 fights, an immediate title shot, the go ahead to wear as much M-1 gear as he'd like (essentially like BK saying, "Sure, go ahead and wear your McD's uniform to work), and a cut of the PPV, and his agent says no?  Something's weird here.


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 30, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Reading more about it over the last few days, it looks like Fedor's punking out. $30 million over 6 fights, an immediate title shot, the go ahead to wear as much M-1 gear as he'd like (essentially like BK saying, "Sure, go ahead and wear your McD's uniform to work), and a cut of the PPV, and his agent says no? Something's weird here.


 
I am right there with you my friend.  If Fedor really wanted to fight would get it done.  Something is weird and I think they have these high demands just to make sure it doesn't get done.  Any fighter who is in it for the challenge and wants to be the best will sign it just to prove themselves against other challengers.


Brock should have saved all his post fight antics and called out Fedor.  Now is when we need the WWE in Brock to come out and have him make lil segments and other stuff to bait Fedor into coming.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 30, 2009)

*Maybe Fedor is afraid*. :erg:  

After all look at how many pride fighters and champions initially had it rough in crossing into the UFC?


----------



## jarrod (Jul 30, 2009)

i really hope it's true, but i'll believe it when i see it.  

i don't think fear is an issue for fedor; judging from his interviews he seems to really enjoy the hero status he holds in other organizations & countries.  i think he feels he has already proven himself & isn't going to go to the ufc unless he gets the deal he wants.

jf


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 30, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i really hope it's true, but i'll believe it when i see it.
> 
> i don't think fear is an issue for fedor; judging from his interviews he seems to really enjoy the hero status he holds in other organizations & countries.  i think he feels he has already proven himself & isn't going to go to the ufc unless he gets the deal he wants.
> 
> jf



I would agree that is probably the case.

Right now he is on top of the world and considered the world's best!  If he joins the UFC he will have to prove it all over again!


----------



## Skpotamus (Jul 30, 2009)

The sticking points Fedor had weren't money related in the earlier contract offerings, they were the fine print clauses, such as:


the UFC's ability to cancel the contract at any time if he lost a fight,
auto-renewing his contract as long as he was champion without renegotiation,
not allowing him to compete in Sambo,
signing away his likeness in perpetuity (no games, no advertisements, no autographs without the UFC's ok even if he retires and leaves the UFC or they drop him, hell they sued Coututre for showing up at another MMA show, since the ufc owned his likeness).

So far, it doesn't sound like they budged on any of those issues at all, and instead are throwing more money at him hoping he'll cave in without giving him the things he actually wants.  

If they did actually leak the contract content about the money they offered without any of the sticking points that caused problems before, it's a pretty crappy move and makes it sound like they are trying to smear him instead of give him what he wants or actually negotiate.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 30, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> I must break you.
> 
> I... can't... tell you how much I'd love to see someone defeat Lesnar with technique.


 
Maybe you'll get your chance!  

...or maybe Lesnar winds up being vindicated... 


...ya have to consider the repercussions of all possible outcomes. LOL


----------



## Skpotamus (Jul 30, 2009)

http://sherdog.com/news/news/m-1-fedor-not-offered-30-million-18816

apparently the "leaked" offer was BS.  

It sounds like Fedor won't be fighting in the UFC since he's part owner of m1 and wants to co-promote an event.


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 31, 2009)

Skpotamus said:


> http://sherdog.com/news/news/m-1-fedor-not-offered-30-million-18816
> 
> apparently the "leaked" offer was BS.
> 
> It sounds like Fedor won't be fighting in the UFC since he's part owner of m1 and wants to co-promote an event.


 
Yeah that is the main sticking point, the M-1 wanting to co-promote events.  To me I wouldn't let them co-promote either.  Fedor can wear all the M-1 apparel that he wants and yell M-1 at the top of his lungs every 3 seconds but I wouldn't co-promote with them.

Every MMA organization that M-1 has co-promoted with has gone under.  Not saying that will happen with the UFC but 3 different org's have folded with M-1 as co-promoter.....

Only hardcore MMA fans are aware of Fedor the casual fan isn't.  Fedor doesn't have the following in the U.S. as he does oversea's.  With him not going to the UFC he will not be known as the #1 ranked MMA fighter.  He can probably be #4 behind GSP, Silva & (dare I say and regretfully.....) Lesnar.  When you don't take on top talent it is hard to be considered the best.


----------



## Steve (Jul 31, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I would agree that is probably the case.
> 
> Right now he is on top of the world and considered the world's best! If he joins the UFC he will have to prove it all over again!


His legacy is in serious jeapordy. I have never doubted, until now, that Fedor is the baddest man on the planet. But I'm beginning to wonder.

The sticking point was cross promotion. Every single benefit that M-1 would have gained from it being a crosspromotion was offered, including an unprecedented amount of dough and a cut of the PPV take. That Fedor through his agent is sticking to an insignificant point as a deal breaker is telling.

Edit:  I hadn't seen the M-1 response.  Ultimately, I just hope Fedor steps into the ring/cage and beats the crap out of lesnar.  I'm getting bitter.


----------



## MattJ (Jul 31, 2009)

Agreed. ^


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Aug 1, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> I am right there with you my friend.  If Fedor really wanted to fight would get it done.  Something is weird and I think they have these high demands just to make sure it doesn't get done.  Any fighter who is in it for the challenge and wants to be the best will sign it just to prove themselves against other challengers.
> 
> 
> Brock should have saved all his post fight antics and called out Fedor.  Now is when we need the WWE in Brock to come out and have him make lil segments and other stuff to bait Fedor into coming.



Fedor's as much a business man as a fighter.......he's as much of a business man as Dana White is.  I guarantee the issue is they want it to be a UFC/M-1 Global joint venture, not just a UFC venture.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Aug 1, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Maybe Fedor is afraid*. :erg:
> 
> After all look at how many pride fighters and champions initially had it rough in crossing into the UFC?



Yeah, but all those PRIDE fighters left PRIDE because they couldn't beat FEDOR.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Aug 1, 2009)

Skpotamus said:


> The sticking points Fedor had weren't money related in the earlier contract offerings, they were the fine print clauses, such as:
> 
> 
> the UFC's ability to cancel the contract at any time if he lost a fight,
> ...



Dana White and UFC like to use the bullying tactic in negotiations.......but Fedor is one product I don't think they can buy that way.


----------

